# Gentoo clonen

## sambatasse

Hy

habe mehrer Baugleiche Rechner kann ich Gentoo einfach Clonen oder gibts da Probleme (Schlüssel oder ähnliches)?

----------

## mo-ca

kommt drauf an, in wie weit baugleich ...

du kannst deine architektur schon so in die make.conf schreiben, dass es kompatibel ist ...

also technisch geht heutzutage schon serh viel  :Smile: 

----------

## sambatasse

 *Quote:*   

> kommt drauf an, in wie weit baugleich ... 
> 
> 

 

100% Baugleiche Hardware

 *Quote:*   

> du kannst deine architektur schon so in die make.conf schreiben, dass es kompatibel ist ... 
> 
> also technisch geht heutzutage schon serh viel 

 

Das sehe ich auch nicht als Problem oder vielmehr das heutzutage.

Alte OS kanste beliebig kopieren (mal rechliche sachen aussser acht gelassen).

Moderne OS legen Schlüssel bei der Installation an und können deswegen nicht geclont werden. Zwei oder mehr rechner mit dem selbem Schlüssel im Netztwerk fast so als ob alle die selbe MAC Adresse haben.

ZB bei M$ und Suse kenn ich das Problem.

----------

## rblock

 *sambatasse wrote:*   

> Moderne OS legen Schlüssel bei der Installation an und können deswegen nicht geclont werden.

 

Das halte ich für ein unhaltbares Gerücht!

Ich habe selbst vier Jahre in verschiedenen Projekten der sogenannten Engineering-Abteilung (vorher PC-Systeme) einer großen Deutschen Bank gearbeitet. Und wir haben selbst das Klonen perfektioniert. Wir haben PCs egal ob OS/2, Windows 2000/XP oder Linux innerhalb von weniger als fünfzehn Minuten komplett über das Netz mit einem Klonimage beliefert und konfiguriert.  :Smile: 

Ganze Filialen waren in wenigen Stunden komplett, mit Zig PCs, z.B. von OS/2 Warp 3 auf OS/2 Warp 4.51 umgerüstet. Wurde eine Filiale komplett mit neuer Hardware ausgestattet, dauerte es nur wenige Minuten, da auf den Festplatten vom Hersteller bereits das Basis-Klonimage aufgebracht worden war. Natürlich geht das nicht bei 10 PCs, sondern wir reden hier von Hardware-Rollouts mit 20.000 - 50.000 (!) PCs. Dabei gilt dies für Arbeitsplätze wie für Server.

Ich habe einmal in der Computewoche gelesen, dass eine Firma ca. 7.000 PCs mit einem neuen Betriebssytem ausgestattet hat. Die externe Firma war stolz darauf, dies in gut einem halben Jahr geschafft zu haben. Dabei war jeder PC "nur" 24 Stunden ausser Haus.  :Laughing:   Ich habe mich abgerollt als ich das gelesen habe.  :Laughing:   Die Bank hätte uns erschlagen, wenn die PCs einer Filiale für 24 Stunden weg gewesen wären. Wir haben die PCs nicht entfernen müssen und haben z.B. im letzten Rollout ca. 25.000 (!) PCs in ca. 3 Monaten umgerüstet.

Also BITTE sage nicht, man könne moderne Betriebssystem nicht klonen, wenn Du damit keine Erfahrung hast.  :Smile: 

Aufklärende Grüße

----------

## bloodcount

nun wäre es vielleicht noch schön, wenn du uns mitteilen könntest wie ihr das gemacht habt =)

Welche Progs / Befehle / Scripte o.ä. =)

----------

## Sas

Ich würds einfach mit dd machen.

Bei Windows XP bin ich nicht ganz sicher, ob das mit jeder Version geht, oder ob man dazu eine Lizenz/Version benötigt, die das zulässt, aber das ist ja auch nicht die Frage hier.

----------

## sambatasse

 *Quote:*   

> Also BITTE sage nicht, man könne moderne Betriebssystem nicht klonen, wenn Du damit keine Erfahrung hast.

 

Dachte nur das die Offizelle Aussage von Microsoft und mein MCP reichen.

Aber naja muss ich mich woll geirrt haben.

Und das es wegen besagter Schlüssel mit M$ nicht ohne weiteres geht haben ich mir woll dann bei der Arbeit immer nur eingebildet.

Danke hat mir sehr geholfen das ich weis das dus besser kannst.

Zwar nicht meine Frage ob Gentoo Schlüssel oder ähliches eindeutiges generiert aber war wohl mein fehler.

----------

## Sas

Also dann nochmal in aller Deutlichkeit:

1. Mit Gentoo kannst du das ohne Probleme machen.

2. Auch mit Windows XP _ist_ das möglich, scheinbar nur nicht mit jeder Version. Wir jedenfalls setzen im Betrieb auch das selbe XP-Image für mehrere baugleiche Rechner ein.

Freundliche Grüße,

Sas

----------

## mortus

also ich machs immer so:

booten von der System Rescue CD (http://www.sysresccd.org/)

wenn du einen Raid Controller verwendest, dann z.B. das 3Ware - Raid Kernel Modul laden

```

# modprobe 3w-xxxx

```

Samba Share von einem Fileserver mounten:

```

# mkdir /mnt/share 

# mount -t smbfs //192.168.0.1/public /mnt/share 

# cd /mnt/share/

```

MBR sichern (/dev/hda durch deine Platte ersetzen!):

```

# dd if=/dev/hda of=backup-hda.mbr count=1 bs=512 

```

Partition Table sichern:

```

# sfdisk -d /dev/hda > backup-hda.sf 

```

mit Partimage ein Image von der Boot und der Root Partition machen und am Samba Share ablegen (wenn mans mit gzip packt, braucht eine 3 GB Partition ca. 1,5 GB):

```

Sichern von /dev/hda1 (boot)

# partimage -f3 -z1 -o -b -d save /dev/hda1 ./hda1.partimg.gz        

Sichern von /dev/hda3 (root)

# partimage -c -f3 -z1 -o -b -d save /dev/hda3 ./hda3.partimg.gz

```

Dann start ich den anderen Rechner mit der System Rescue CD - das gleiche mit dem Share nochmal:

```

# mkdir /mnt/share 

# mount -t smbfs //192.168.0.1/public /mnt/share 

# cd /mnt/share/

```

Dann den MBR und die Partition Table zurückspielen:

```

# dd if=backup-hda.mbr of=/dev/hda    

# sfdisk /dev/hda < backup-hda.sf 

```

dann die Patitions selber zurückspielen:

```

# partimage -b -f3 restore /dev/hda1 ./hda1.partimg.gz 

# partimage -b -f3 restore /dev/hda3 ./hda3.partimg.gz

```

und zum Schluß noch:

```

# mkswap /dev/hda2

```

wenn die Platte ganz leer war, mußt vielleicht noch den Grub neu installieren - laut Anleitung.

Hinweis 1: Falls das Backup nicht hinhaut (Error wegen Superblock), dann folgendes machen: 

```

# mount -t xfs /dev/hda3 /mnt/temp1 

# umount /mnt/temp1 

(dies rebuildet das xfs log oder so ähnlich) 

# xfs_repair /dev/hda3 

```

Danach sollte es funktionieren...   :Wink: 

Hinweis 2: Ich hab das Phänomän bei XFS Partitionen, daß ich ein bereits geklontes System nicht nochmal klonen kann... weil mit Partimage dann einen Error beim Bitmap Block ausspuckt... Workaround dafür - Partition auf eine andere umkopieren, original neu formatieren und wieder zurückspielen - dann geht auch das klonen.

cheers,

----------

## sambatasse

Krasses Ding DANKE

----------

## rblock

 *bloodcount wrote:*   

> nun wäre es vielleicht noch schön, wenn du uns mitteilen könntest wie ihr das gemacht habt =)
> 
> Welche Progs / Befehle / Scripte o.ä. =)

 

Das war alles individuell programmiert.  :Smile: 

Und die ganze Software gehört natürlich der Bank und darf nicht weiter gegeben werden. Ich durfte es logischerweise noch nicht mal mit nach Hause nehmen.  :Smile:   Würde ich es doch tun, würde ich mich strafbar machen.

Ich kann Dir aber verraten, dass es auch ein langer Weg war vom OS/2 Warp 3 Cloning bis zur aktuellen Version die als Webanwendung mit C++ und C# programmiert war. Im aktuellen System kann man von jedem Browser aus die Verwaltung aufrufen (natürlich vorausgesetzt man hat dazu die Berechtigung  :Wink:   ), sich den Status der Systeme ansehen und die Installationen aufrufen. Die Erstinstallation geht über normales Multicast mit Netzboot per V2i Server von Powerquest (jetzt Symantec) und früher mit Ghost von Symantec (ja, nicht nur MS kauft seine Konkurrenz auf  :Wink:   ).

Nach der Betankung mit dem Image wurden, je nach Sofwarekonfiguration verschiedene Scripte gestartet, die je nach System z.B. in REXX oder MSI-Pakete sind.

Falls Du dies für eine Firma brauchst, kannst Du Dich an die  Sinius GmbH wenden. Da die Bank natürlich auch diese Abteilung ausgegliedert und letztendlich an SBS (Siemens Business Services) verkauft hat.

Anmerkende Grüße

----------

## rblock

 *sambatasse wrote:*   

> Dachte nur das die Offizelle Aussage von Microsoft und mein MCP reichen.

 

Logisch, denn die konnte oder können es selbst nicht.  :Wink:   Selbst viele andere Firmen waren nicht so weit wie das Engineering. Daher auch mein Hinweis auf die tolle andere Firma.  :Smile: 

Selbst andere Banken sind oder waren nicht so weit. Es gab auch andere Externe Mitarbeiter dort, die vorher bei anderen Banken (z.B. Fiduzia, oder wie das geschrieben wird, von den Volksbanken) gearbeitet hatten und dies immer wieder bestätigen konnten, ebenso wie die Mitarbeiter von SBS. Als SBS so langsam die Führung übernahm, haben sie zugegeben, dass das Sahnestück des Unternehmens war, da es in dieser Automationsstufe einmalig war. Sie wollten das natürlich haben, um damit auch anderen Unterehmen ihre Dienste verkaufen zu können.  :Smile: 

Aber auch dort musste gespart werden und daher bin ich nun schon gut ein Jahr nicht mehr bei dem Haufen.  :Wink: 

 *sambatasse wrote:*   

> Aber naja muss ich mich woll geirrt haben.
> 
> 

 

JAU!  :Wink: 

Quasselnde Grüße

----------

## rblock

 *Sas wrote:*   

> Wir jedenfalls setzen im Betrieb auch das selbe XP-Image für mehrere baugleiche Rechner ein.

 

Bei dem System von Sinius brauchen die Rechner nicht baugleich sein.  :Smile: 

Ungleiche Grüße

----------

## rblock

 *mortus wrote:*   

> also ich machs immer so:...

 

Also wenn man kein XFS benutzt geht es mit True Image einfacher: Boot-CD einlegen, Programm startet automatisch, Partitionen auswählen, Zielverzeichnis auswählen (kann auch ein Netzwerklaufwerk sein, dann muss dies nur vorher eingestellt werden, so wie IP, ggf. Gateway, ggf. DHCP-Server, ggf. DNS-Server usw.), Name und Kommentar eingeben und starten.

Und da True Image (es ist leider zusätzlich nur ein Windows Programm dabei) schneller ist als PartImage und DriveImage, geht dies auch recht zügig. Auf jeden Fall ist auch so keine Datei gesperrt und es gibt beim Restore (auch von Boot-CD) keine Problem. Einzelne Dateien wiederherstellen geht natürlich auch.  :Wink: 

Überzeugte Grüße

----------

## Decker

 *Sas wrote:*   

> Wir jedenfalls setzen im Betrieb auch das selbe XP-Image für mehrere baugleiche Rechner ein.

 

Und wie habt ihr Sas und rblock das Problem mit den SIDs gelöst?

Die SIDs sind dann bei jedem System gleich, was im Netzwerkbetrieb zu enormen (Sicherheits-)problemen führt.

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass im Laufe der Installation eines Windows Images, mit Hilfe von SysPrep (System Preparation), einem Tool von M$, die SIDs neu generiert wurden.

Und das ist es wohl, wenn hier von Schlüsseln geredet wird.

----------

## rblock

 *Decker wrote:*   

> Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass im Laufe der Installation eines Windows Images, mit Hilfe von SysPrep (System Preparation), einem Tool von M$, die SIDs neu generiert wurden.

 

Da ich nur einer von ca. 12 Leuten war, die die Basis programmiert haben, kann ich nicht genau sagen, wie dies gemacht worden ist. Aber ich vermute, dass es mit SysPrep gemacht wurde.

Tony Wall aus Birmingham war zum Schluss der "Leading Programmer" (hatte alle Zertifizierungen von MS die es gibt  :Wink:   ) und hätte es Dir vermutlich sagen können, so wie ... wie hieß er nochmals ... hm, komm jetzt nicht auf den Namen, war aber auch Engländer (und Bekannter von Toni) und Sikh (er lief immer mit Turban duch die Gegend  :Smile:   ), der die Basis Images erstellt hat.

Verkalkte Grüße

----------

## dakjo

Hier gehts doch um Gentoo oder ?

Ich mach das so, das ich das Image das ich haben möchte, z.B. von unserem Development Server einfach in nen tar Archiv schiebe.

Dann den neuen Rechner von Live CD Booten, Platte partitionieren, Archiv entpacken, unter ssh die Schlüssel löschen, eventuell noch die Modules.conf ändern, alle speziellen Dateine anpassen, (/etc/fstab, /etc/conf.d/* , etc ...) . chroot auf die neue Platte, einmal grub aufrufen, und schon bin fertig. Das ganze geht in ca. 20 Minuten.

----------

## Ragin

Wegen den XP Images:

Wenn man eine Coorp. Version hat spielen die Keys eh nicht so die Rolle. Man kann dann alles scheinbar recht einfach angleichen. Irgendwo gabs dazu auch mal eine Anleitung...einfach einmal google verwenden und danach suchen.

Bei Linuxen Ist das ganze nicht so dramatisch, da da höchtens auf die Architektur geachtet werden muss. Ansonsten läuft das eigentlich nach jedem kopieren.

Theoretisch kann man sich auch den Weg per dd sparen (wenn man es einfach haben will) und startet einfach von der LiveCD, mountet die Partitionen ein die wichtig sind, stellt das Netzwerk her und sieht zu, dass man auf dem anderen Rechner auch ein Netzwerk und irgendwo ein NFS/Samba Server hat. Auf dem neuen Rechner einfach per fdisk die Partitionen einstellen und fix formatieren. Danach kann das alte System einfach rüberkopiert werden, grub ausführen neu starten fertig...

----------

